

Ask HN: Please give me feedback on my web App (Beta) - csomar
http://premiumthemes.com/latest/

======
cup
It took a while to load for me but that may be because a lot of peopel are
viewing it. Over all it looks clean, its simple to use and minimalist. If I
was forced to add anything I would maybe add a few more tags but thats all I
can really think of. I think you've done a really good job from my angle, most
of all it works on my moniton which is in portrait and not landscape. Always a
bonus!

~~~
csomar
Thanks. I agree the filters are pretty limited. It was a wrong design decision
(the drop down are too big and thus reduced space for more filters).

